# Audi allroad quattro Concept for 2005



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Debut in Detroit: Audi is proudly unveiling the allroad quattro concept at this year's North American International Automobile Show in Detroit. This unique crossover has been developed especially for this presentation at the most important car show in the USA – indeed an appropriate highlight enter-ing the 25th anniversary of quattro drive. At the same time this concept car serves as a spearhead in technology demonstrating innovative electronic sys-tems destined to enter series production in just a few years. 
* Full Story *


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Audi allroad quattro Concept for 2005 ([email protected])*

Great to hear the concept looks ready for production. Instead of focusing on Q7, Audi should also produce the 2nd generation A6 Avant-based allroad to sell together in showroom. The same applies to Volvo XC70 and XC90, which both sold relatively well together without cannabalizing each other's markets. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now, when will we see B7 A4 Avant and 8P A3 Sportback-based allroads? These 2 crossovers will destroy anything in that price range.










_Modified by A4Jetta at 7:13 PM 1/9/2005_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi allroad quattro Concept for 2005 (A4Jetta)*

From Detroit. You can find more show photos here. We'll have full coverage up shortly.
http://www.fourtitude.com/gall.../2005
I think if they do it, the car will be based more as lifestyle and thus it'll cost more and probably be a bit more performance oriented than the Q7. More on that in our coverage that'll be up shortly.


----------



## JLoh (Dec 23, 2004)

I'd definitely HIT IT!!!


----------



## cctdi (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: Audi allroad quattro Concept for 2005 ([email protected])*

If this tdi will be 2005 modle, I surely will put a deposit next week to the local Audi GM. I am thinking this AR may be 2006 modle; just like the first 4.2 prodction in AR, I ordered on Mar. 03, and picked it up in July 03 as an 04 modle. I expect the new generation production in tdi form will be better than the Toureg V10 tdi in all aspects especially in air suspension system setup. I am not a suv guy, but the Treg tdi runs, handles, much better than the 4.2 AR, plus, I don't have go to the gas station that often and I can sit in the car just like the AR. But if I get the chioce, the AR tdi will be mine.


----------

